# Compressor huntig



## Brian (Jun 21, 2021)

Have an Ingersoll Rand 375xp 2004, unit works properly when both service valves are open, but if only one is open the unit starts to drop off then surge over and over, this is with no implements attached, any help would be appropriated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this a trailer unit?
try changing out the air filters.
and check the compressor oil filter and level.

so when you close the service valves does it ramp down to normal idle speed with full pressure?


----------



## Brian (Jun 21, 2021)

iowagold said:


> is this a trailer unit?
> try changing out the air filters.
> and check the compressor oil filter and level.
> 
> so when you close the service valves does it ramp down to normal idle speed with full pressure?


Yes a trailer unit, all filters and oils have been changed and at proper levels, everything works properly with the 2 valves open on the y, but hunts when only one is open, ramps down with full pressure.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it is supposed to do that.
it is hitting pressure back and forth.

check the pressures and report back.


----------



## Brian (Jun 21, 2021)

iowagold said:


> it is supposed to do that.
> it is hitting pressure back and forth.
> 
> check the pressures and report back.


Yes it hits 150psi then drops to 90, then back.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that is normal
you can also set the pressures closer to 150 cut out and 125 cut in...
depending on what you require for the min pressure on the tools you are running.
most of our breakers and hand tools need at least 125 psi to work right.


----------

